# mosquito repellent that is safe during pregnancy?



## fothers (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to Greece in a couple of weeks time and will be 20weeks pregnant at the time.  Is there any mosquito repellent products that are safe to use on the skin at night and are the plug in formulas safe to use in the apartment?

Thanks!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think you'll have to go by the advice on the bottle and the plug in. Sorry, but I'm not too sure myself.

Let me know what you find out, I'll know for future questions

Take care and have a good holiday x


----------



## fothers (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you

The ones I have looked at all say ask your doctor if you are pregnant or asthmatic.  I will ring them next week- I don't like to bother them as they must be busy.


----------

